# Shake dat Booty 100ml - Sir Vape Vapecon special



## Dotdan (5/9/17)

Hi All

I just want to find out who else bought this juice at Vapecon? Between 3 people and 2 seperate bottles we have tried it on RTA, RDA, Arco and Smok Cloud Beast tanks and we just cannot get the "bubblegum shake" taste on this juice. In all honesty, between 3 people we are battling to find the flavour profile on this juice. Curious to see what others might have tasted or experienced?

Going by descprition, I was hoping to find that classic blue bubblegum milkshake taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (5/9/17)

I definately do get a milkshake profile, it seems like bubblegum but the warmth can be confusing as I usually have a milkshake cold.

OBS Engine Nano, 0.26 Alien at 32W


----------



## Sir Vape (6/9/17)

@Dotdan Shake Dat Booty is different from your average bubblegum shake vape. We have tasted quite a number of bubblegum shakes and they all tasted the same with slight variances. The bubblegum / candy cotton is there but then is quite a few additional flavorings as well that will pop on different builds. It is subtle unlike a wimpy shake or a steri stumpie. The idea is more cream with the sweeter notes in the background similar to your gourmet cafe shakes. Play around with builds with this juice and you will see how it comes through differently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dotdan (6/9/17)

Sir Vape said:


> @Dotdan Shake Dat Booty is different from your average bubblegum shake vape. We have tasted quite a number of bubblegum shakes and they all tasted the same with slight variances. The bubblegum / candy cotton is there but then is quite a few additional flavorings as well that will pop on different builds. It is subtle unlike a wimpy shake or a steri stumpie. The idea is more cream with the sweeter notes in the background similar to your gourmet cafe shakes. Play around with builds with this juice and you will see how it comes through differently.



Thanks a lot Sir Vape. I gave it a bash again last night and I think after sitting for over a week or so the flavours are coming through a bit better now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dotdan (6/9/17)

Now that you mention it, the Candy cotton taste is something that does come through stronger on my tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

